# QCGB " slide"



## joebiplane (Dec 25, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS all ! 
i don't have a thread chart on the 12" 101.xxxxxx machine i just took in but on a reproduction chart I ordered I see a reference to:

"Slide' IN or OUT for various threads.

I don't see anything that might " slide on the QCGB. can anyone clerify this item for me

thanks
joe


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 25, 2012)

Joe,

You didn't give the model number of the machine so I don't know which variant of compound gear you have. But on the tumbler assembly (FWD-OFF-REV selector) there are two single gears and a compound gear (two gears on the same shaft). Open the gear cover. Find the compound gear. It may (late models or early models with late gear) or may not (early models with original gear) have a thin sheet metal disk sandwiched between the two gears. The gear on the banjo that meshes with the compound gear is the sliding gear. Normal position is OUT, meshed with the smaller compound gear. To move to IN, loosen the T-handle banjo locking nut and drop the banjo. Slide the Sliding Gear to IN. Raise and lock the banjo with the sliding gear now meshed with the larger compound gear.

Robert D.


----------



## Dranreb (Dec 26, 2012)

Robert beat me to it while I was taking this pic, arrow points to the sliding gear if it helps.

Bernard


----------



## joebiplane (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys,
The model is 101.27441
I have attached a photo of the gear box...   If I "slide out"  the gear I think you mean,  I will have no power to the QCGB.   
I admit    it seems guite fast as it is....Way to fast""  even in the slowest setting so it must be in the area your pointing to.  
  I may be missing a proper gear in the transmission of power to the QCGB


----------



## joebiplane (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys for helping me figure this out.  looks like I might have an extra and oddball gear in the drive train.   i will work on this a bit.
sorrry my attachment got messed up and turned sideways.

joe


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 29, 2012)

Joe,

Studying your photo(s) and the photo in the Craftsman manual that sssfox attached, it appears that the gear you have in the sliding gear position is the right size gear but it has a large diameter hub that shouldn't be there.  If the hub is a spacer, remove it.  If it is part of the gear, then that isn't the right gear.  And you can't just turn the gear around as the hub would foul the large spacer on the compound gear.  You might be able to face the hub off, which you can do with manual crossfeed without the drive train.  But you will need an expanding arbor to hold the gear for facing.

I'm not surprised that you found the feed to be quite fast!  With the sliding gear IN, the minimum feed is .0084"/rev.

Robert D.


----------



## joebiplane (Dec 29, 2012)

wa5cab said:


> Joe,
> 
> I'm not surprised that you found the feed to be quite fast!  With the sliding gear IN, the minimum feed is .0084"/rev.
> 
> Robert D.



i tried to reverse the gear on the slide so it would mesh with the smaller gear and , as you suspected,  the hub interferes with the setup.   I have thought,  after looking at the fine information you gents provided,  that removing the offending part of the hub was the answer.
i would prefer to get the proper gear, though,  if you can provide a part number i will sour e-bay until i find it.... i would like to to be origional and CORRECT.

thanks,  yet again,
  and have a happy new Year
  joe


----------



## Dranreb (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad you fixed it, no rush then to find a replacement, which means one will turn up tomorrow.. 

Bernard


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 29, 2012)

Part number is 9-101-40A.

As Bernard said, you've little enough to lose by trying to cut off the hub.  

Robert D.


----------

